# Church Street Inn (Charleston,SC) Parking Suggestions



## Cayuga (Apr 6, 2008)

We will be staying here in the next week or so. Any suggestions on parking? We hear there is a public garage with in-out privileges for about $18/per day. Any more economical options or suggestions?


----------



## Lynn (Apr 6, 2008)

I just got back today from a weekend at the Church Street Inn. The parking provided by CSI costs $12.00 per day and is at a city parking garage just down the street. It is really easy and convenient. I do not know of a better alternative.

I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 6, 2008)

CAYUGA,

Here's a map of City of Charleston - Downtown Parking Garage Locations


Have a good trip

Richard


----------



## roadsister (Apr 6, 2008)

Lynn,
How did you like this resort??? I would love to visit here.


----------



## Cayuga (Apr 7, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I just got back today from a weekend at the Church Street Inn. The parking provided by CSI costs $12.00 per day and is at a city parking garage just down the street. It is really easy and convenient. I do not know of a better alternative.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your trip.



I just spoke to CHS and was informed that the parking fees have increased by 50% over the weekend!!! It will now cost $18.00 per day to park. Apparently, street parking isn't a viable option as the meters have to be fed every two hours!


----------



## Lynn (Apr 7, 2008)

Cayuga,



> I just spoke to CHS and was informed that the parking fees have increased by 50% over the weekend!!! It will now cost $18.00 per day to park. Apparently, street parking isn't a viable option as the meters have to be fed every two hours!



So sorry for my "out of date" information! I asked the resort and they said that the city (or maybe county) did in fact raise the rates on Sunday. They have been $12.00 for the 5 years we have been going there. So I'm not surprised at an increase, just surprised that it happened the day I left. This was a big tourist weekend in Charleston, with the Cooper River Bridge Run that brings in more than 30,000 runners/walkers. I guess they waited for that to be over, then took their increase. If your reservation (or exchange) was made prior to the change, ask at the resort for consideration when you check in. They might be able to leave you at $12.00...

I still believe that even at $18.00 it would be the best option for parking. It is incredibly convenient.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 7, 2008)

Roadsister,



> How did you like this resort??? I would love to visit here.



My family loves our visits to Charleston and the Church Street Inn. The CSI offers very comfortable accommodations and is in an absolutely perfect location. We find ourselves in and out of the room all day long, as it is right in the center of where you want to be in downtown Charleston. The staff at the desk is very friendly and helpful. Most of the rooms are one bedroom, two story townhouse style rooms. There is a bedroom upstairs (King bed and a full bath) and a small kitchen, living room, and half bath downstairs. The living room has a sleeper sofa, but it's not that comfortable. My college age son doesn't seem to mind, but I would hesitate before putting an adult on it. The room is perfect for a couple. The furnishings are showing their age, but a refurbishment program is underway over the next two years. The first rooms they have completed look great.

If you like historical cities, I believe you would love Charleston and the Church Street Inn.


----------



## Cayuga (Apr 9, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Roadsister,
> 
> My family loves our visits to Charleston and the Church Street Inn. The CSI offers very comfortable accommodations and is in an absolutely perfect location....................
> 
> If you like historical cities, I believe you would love Charleston and the Church Street Inn.



Lynn,

How long have you been an owner? It's a great facility in a great location. However, the annual fees have gone up dramatically in a few short years. Any thoughts or information on if this trend will settle down?

Cayuga


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Cayuga,

I've been an owner since the fall of 2003. This was my first timeshare. We bought an every other year from the developer. I later bought an annual week resale.

You're right about the steep increases in fees. The 2004 maintenance fee was $400 for a 1BR. For 2008 it was $625. In addition to that increase in maintenance fees, they had a special assessment of $350 in 2005 for room upgrades.

My family really does like staying  there. We rarely trade. In addition to having a deeded floating week to use, the Church Street Inn has a unique internal points system that allows owners to take partial week stays. Around the Southeast, Charleston is a favorite weekend destination, so this is extremely user friendly. Their system is this: The week equals 20 points. Friday and Saturday nights are 5 points each, while the remaining nights are 2 points each. You can carry over up to ten points to the next year.

I wish I knew about future fees. Festiva has been pretty aggressive in raising their fees. I am OK with this to a point if they show real improvements and solid maintenance of the facilities. So far I am happy, especially given the refurbishment they show is coming. $625 may be a realistic maintenance fee for a quality urban location. I just hope they keep future increases more in line with real inflation - something like 4 or 5% a year.


----------



## Cayuga (Apr 10, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Cayuga,
> 
> Their system is this: The week equals 20 points. Friday and Saturday nights are 5 points each, while the remaining nights are 2 points each. You can carry over up to ten points to the next year.



Lynn,

I didn't know you can carry points over from one year to the next!


Cayuga


----------



## jbercu (Apr 10, 2008)

*Park for Free - Just 90 minutes of your time*



Cayuga said:


> We will be staying here in the next week or so. Any suggestions on parking? We hear there is a public garage with in-out privileges for about $18/per day. Any more economical options or suggestions?



We stayed at Church Street Inn in December before the parking price increase.  After a few calls from Festiva to attend a presentation, we settled for free parking for the week as the bait.  The presentation was not high pressure, and the pitch was for Festiva Points, which in general did not guarantee a return to Church Street Inn.

This is just another option.


----------

